

Anonymous declares war on religion - asto
http://www.webpronews.com/anonymous-declares-war-on-religion-2012-03

======
kls
If this is true then it appears to be a change in the MO of Anonymous
generally they have targeted groups such as Scientology, MPAA/RIAA that
actively attack critics and abuse laws and systems to victimize people.
Actively perusing organizations that are voluntary in nature and that are not
actively abusing anyone outside of their organization who voluntarily
associate with that orginization seems like a step in the direction of the
oppression that they claim to be fighting against. Kind of like becoming the
thought police, where if you don't view the world like Anonymous (or at least
a segment of them) well then you are "Fair Game". There is a lot of hypocrisy
in their statement if this is now their new mantra and this is in the end the
problem with vigilantism. absolute power corrupts absolutely, Anonymous is not
immune to that reality, if they are attacking organizations that mind their
own business then they themselves have become the aggressors and oppressors.

~~~
asto
Religion? Minding its own business? Anybody with the ability to read a history
textbook or pick up a newspaper can see what religion's about. The major
religions of the world (Christianity, Islam, Hinduism) have been responsible
for mass murders among other crimes in the past. Even today people are
killed/maimed in the name of religion in a lot of countries. Human progress is
stifled in the name of religion. People can't exercise certain rights because
the religious won't let them. The world would be a better place without
religion.

(I know there are so many intelligent religious people who've contributed more
to society and science than most of us probably will but in my opinion it's
hard to ignore something that you've been brainwashed into believing as a
child. I think these people would have been just as awesome if they were born
in a world devoid of religion)

Edit: I don't approve of Anonymous' activities. I don't think defacing
websites solves anything. I just didn't agree with your argument that
Anonymous is targetting a bunch of people who're harmlessly minding their own
business.

~~~
kls
_The major religions of the world (Christianity, Islam, Hinduism) have been
responsible for mass murders among other crimes in the past_

Actually secularist governments in WW2 where responsible for more deaths than
any other human atrocity the second largest atrocity was the An Lushan
Rebellion and it was a secular land war as well, should we outlaw governments?
But that is really besides the point, the point is people use religion et. al.
as a scape goat for mans inhumanity to man. Human nature is complex and men
have used all kinds of excuses to drive men to kill one another. If anything
religion proves this, I mean all of the books pretty much universally say be a
nice person, yet "men" are some how able to convince others that they say kill
at the whims of your religious leader. Religion does not by any means have a
monopoly on driving men to war. Look at the Army commercials they are geared
towards appealing to the new secular godless man. They just replace god with
Nobility, Honor and country. Men will kill each other over football, to see it
as anything other than human nature is to mask the real issue, and prolongs
finding the solution.

 _I just didn't agree with your argument that Anonymous is targetting a bunch
of people who're harmlessly minding their own business._

So you argue that they should be held accountable for the sins of their
fathers, because some religious person somewhere along the way killed a witch,
then every religious person today is guilty. If that is the case should we not
be held accountable for the sins of our fathers, any genocide committed by our
fathers should it not also be our fault as well. I personally know many
religious people and churches that have never persecuted another person and I
personally think that yes they are harmlessly minding there own business.
Unless we want to hold them accountable for history in which case we should be
willing to take the same critical look at all groups we are linked to through
history. I for one am German by ethnicity but I really don't want the sins of
my history put on my shoulders, especially given the fact that I don't even
live in Germany nor have I ever stepped foot there.

Further another often overlooked statistic is that religious organizations
contribute to philanthropic causes 10 to 1 over secular organizations. We like
to model the secularist billionaire like Ted Turner as the new model of giving
but the reality of it is, the churches are still doing the lions share of the
work. But just as we should not hold them accountable for the past of others
we should not give all religious organizations credit for that giving and
betterment of humanity. Each group is different, each church is different and
each person is different and they should be judged by their deeds and not
generalized with blanket statements about religion. Because religion can be
both good or bad because it is an organization of men. And men are both good
and bad.

